# What font do I use for my website?



## cruddybuddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Before my new website goes public and everyone (and by everyone I mean my wife and my dad) sees it, I want to get the fonts looking extra nice. So, I need the help of a fontologist. I need to know what fonts will match the overall style of the website, while reflecting the fact that the website is suppose to feature my general rantings along with some short stories and excerpts from my novel.

So can anyone help me out? If you need some font ideas, I've been using the ones here: http://www.fontspace.com

Here is what the main page looks like. I am open to suggestions for every font on the page, except for the menu bar at the very top of the page and the actual post content, since I cannot change those.

I know I'm going to get some wonderful ideas!


----------



## Splych (Jul 2, 2009)

Woow. Nicee website. What place is it being hosted on? I would love to sign up which ever site it is ^^

And try... DaFont. They have really nice fonts there. I am not good at telling people what fonts to choose and stuff.... So I think it is best if you wait for someone else ^^


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Woow. Nicee website. What place is it being hosted on? I would love to sign up which ever site it is ^^
> 
> And try... DaFont. They have really nice fonts there. I am not good at telling people what fonts to choose and stuff.... So I think it is best if you wait for someone else ^^



Hey, thanks for the font website link. As for the site, it's actually a Wordpress website with a custom theme. The logo was changed, and I'm using a plugin to change the font for the post headers.

You can't use custom themes on wordpress.com though, so you would have to use a different host and install your own copy of Wordpress.


----------



## Splych (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanna learn that... Teach mee! It looks really cool, and would be nice if you could send me a guide.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I wanna learn that... Teach mee! It looks really cool, and would be nice if you could send me a guide.



okay, what exactly are you wanting to learn, how to install Wordpress, how to use Wordpress, how to install a custom theme, or how to edit a custom theme to customize it even more?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 3, 2009)

Alright, well after waiting for some opinions that never came, I went ahead and did the fonts myself. I hope you like.

http://varpness.com


----------



## Splych (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice site. Some sections don't show. Like the Quote of the Day on the front page, is just a box for meh. And I am using Opera 9.64 (i think. But it is version 9 for sure)

I wanna learn how to install it, how to install a custom theme, how to edit a custom theme, and a good site hoster. Any will do, but I would want a free one with custom domain name (doubt there is one, but I guess that is why they invented .tk)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 3, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Nice site. Some sections don't show. Like the Quote of the Day on the front page, is just a box for meh. And I am using Opera 9.64 (i think. But it is version 9 for sure)
> 
> I wanna learn how to install it, how to install a custom theme, how to edit a custom theme, and a good site hoster. Any will do, but I would want a free one with custom domain name (doubt there is one, but I guess that is why they invented .tk)



Do NONE of the Quote of the Day sections not work, or just some? If it's just some, that's okay because it's something I know is broken that I just haven't fixed yet.


----------



## Splych (Jul 3, 2009)

iunno what you did, but the Quote of the Days are now working again. I can actually see it xDD.

And about Custom Domains... Did you pay for yours so that you had a custom domain name? If you did, I won't bother with custom domain names x).


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, nice design!
But! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This: 




Looks great!
But, this: 




Looks even better!

If you could just make everyting smaller, then ur blog would be awesome!
Oh, for the font, try Times New Roman.

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/197/screen2fjy.jpg


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 3, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Hey, nice design!
> But!
> 
> 
> ...



So you think the fonts are too big as a whole? Also, you like times better?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 3, 2009)

The font is too big imo and the title of the posts' font is too wild for my taste.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 3, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> The font is too big imo and the title of the posts' font is too wild for my taste.



What screen resolution are you using if I may ask?


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 3, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, if you could make everything smaller (so, the font, but also the banner and stuff), I think it would looks much better! And yea, I like times better, in this layout.. I think..


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't mind the titles, but I agree that the font size on the main post body and links on the right is a bit large. The text size you get after zooming out 4 levels in Firefox looks a lot better. I'm on a 15" monitor, resolution 1024 x 768.

On the whole, nice job


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, thanks for your responses guys. I made the post font a little smaller and I adjusted the post title fonts to be just a little smaller too. What do you think now?

I'm looking into a font change but I heard that Arial is better for online and Times is better for print.


----------



## Law (Jul 4, 2009)

You could try a nice bolded 72pt IMPACT font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always been a big fan of Microsoft Sans Serif, though.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 4, 2009)

I just need to make sure the font I use for the body text can be viewed on PC, Mac, and Linux machines.


----------

